# Does anyone take Lexapro?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Is Anyone on Lexapro
by SandieRC » Sun Feb 07, 2010 5:33 pm
I think I need to go on it . I am having all kinds of problems after being very sick with bronchitis, then messing up my thyroid medicine and in the middle of menopause. My family wants me to go on Lexapro, but I am scared! Can anyone help me with this?? What are you experiences?? Will it work? This anxiety will kill
me!
Also, is it safe to take with Erfa?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know about taking with Erfa, but I'm on Celexa (older version of Lexapro) and I love being on it. It's a gradual change and I think it's wonderful! Definitely ask your doctor about it.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

What thyroid medicine do you take? Does it have t3 in it?


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Kaylasly said:


> Is Anyone on Lexapro
> by SandieRC » Sun Feb 07, 2010 5:33 pm
> I think I need to go on it . I am having all kinds of problems after being very sick with bronchitis, then messing up my thyroid medicine and in the middle of menopause. My family wants me to go on Lexapro, but I am scared! Can anyone help me with this?? What are you experiences?? Will it work? This anxiety will kill
> me!
> Also, is it safe to take with Erfa?


Sandie,
About 10 years ago I was given Lexapro by my family doctor for depression....I took it for about 3 weeks and had horrible nightmares, I took myself off of it and the nightmares stopped. This was my experience, not everyone has the same side effects, I chose to stop taking it because for me, having nightmares every night was worse than the depression. But like I said it depends on the individual, some people may do very well. The decision to be on any medication should be yours (and your doctors), not your familys', remember this is about you first and foremost.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Staci, how did you get through the depression? I have a triple
whammy, not only did I screw up my thyroid, but menopause and thyroid eye disease which makes the eyes painful. I really don't know what to do, if I should go on Lexapro or try to go on hormones. I tried them for three weeks in December but I thought they were making me depressed. My thyroid was very low then, so I am not sure what is causing this????


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Kaylasly said:


> Staci, how did you get through the depression? I have a triple
> whammy, not only did I screw up my thyroid, but menopause and thyroid eye disease which makes the eyes painful. I really don't know what to do, if I should go on Lexapro or try to go on hormones. I tried them for three weeks in December but I thought they were making me depressed. My thyroid was very low then, so I am not sure what is causing this????


Unfortunately, the depression still exists. Since the Lexapro, I have tried Wellbutrin XL, which also had it's share of terrible side effects, I currently don't take anything specifically for depression, I am trying to cope using yoga for relaxation and exercise quite a bit. Most times this is my schedule; I do pilates about 4 mornings a week, treadmill, walking/jogging 6 x a week and weight training 5 x a week, (the exercise releases endorphins) I also eat as cleanly as possible (about 90% unprocessed foods, 10% processed). In other words, I am so sick of feeling bad I am trying to take out all the variables and do whatever I can to combat this without the antidepressants. It doesn't work all the time and to get yourself to actually do it when your are depressed and tired and fatigued and feel generally lousy is huge, all I can say is do as much as you can as often as you can, if you are able and your dr. is ok with it, it really makes a huge difference and really try to notice how eating certain foods makes you feel, that makes a difference as well. And lastly (and most importantly)....eat those M&M's if they make you feel better, sometimes they are EXACTLY what you need!!! (chocolate also releases endorphins!)
I hope this helps some!


----------

